# skull



## moroccomole (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey guys. new to the thread, been drawing for a while and hoping to find some likeminded souls whose ideas i can sponge off and claim as my own.

Posting this one because its one of those sketches where i cant work out if im finished or not. Tossing up whether or not to do a hard keyline around the whole thing to make it pop a bit more? One of the first detailed designs i've drawn with little to no reference material so the lighting was a bit of a challenge. 

anyway brutal critique appreciated. 

cheers

mole.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

no brutal critique here, m.

for doing this off the cuff with no reference? - this kicks ass.


----------



## moroccomole (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks man. Yeah it came out ok. I had some scrappy old photo of an expressionist style skull as reference for shape so i cant claim it as 100% "off the cuff". Im just so used to being true to my reference material, and knowing when something is finished and I didn't get that luxury here. Anyway, the struggle continues. 

Oh btw, i watched your time lapse and am now officially a fan boy 

Mole.


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent work man.


----------



## GebertArt (Sep 16, 2012)

this is awesome


----------



## LavomenoKsotiko (Oct 2, 2012)

*wow thats really awesome!!! good job*


----------

